# Please share some set up photos of the pendant plates.



## LandfillLumber (Jul 31, 2009)

I have the deluxe model,and just want some more pics on the set up of it.Some through the process of making one would be great as well.I have seen the few in the plate post made by i think (Richard),these are helpful but for us dumb folks we need more,lol.Thank you all,Victor


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jul 31, 2009)

I am interested in this too!


----------



## alphageek (Jul 31, 2009)

I'll take some pics this weekend of mine in progress.... I'd love to help, especially since the discussion would be good as parts of it still have me a bit spazzed... 

My biggest problem is finishing the backs of wood ones.   If I finish then flip, they don't stay attached as nice as the finish doesn't stick to the double sided tape as well.

I'm actually trying to come up with a good holder so I could finish the back after the front is done..


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jul 31, 2009)

contact jack barnes and see if he has any more of his double stick
tape. That stuff is great.


----------



## alphageek (Jul 31, 2009)

I got some double stick pressure tape from woodcraft... It works GREAT unless I have done a finish (blo/ca) so I'm not sure that ANY tape is going to work well on that.... Unless maybe I let it cure longer.   If I do them in 'batches' maybe... Backs one day and flip sides a day or more later.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jul 31, 2009)

Not sure about the BLO, but it will stick to the CA and lacquer.
It will come off of a wax finish though. (or it takes the finish with it)


----------



## alphageek (Jul 31, 2009)

I agree.. something about oil and sticky don't work ...

I've posted my photos/note in a new thread Victor... Looking forward to discussion.


----------



## LandfillLumber (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks guys.I can't wait to make a few of these for some ladies in my life.I'll look for the post alphageek.Thanks again,Victor


----------



## Grizz (Aug 7, 2009)

LandfillLumber said:


> I have the deluxe model,and just want some more pics on the set up of it.Some through the process of making one would be great as well.I have seen the few in the plate post made by i think (Richard),these are helpful but for us dumb folks we need more,lol.Thank you all,Victor



a posted video would work wonders!!


----------



## jimofsanston (Aug 7, 2009)

*duluxe model*

who has these deluxe models? I can't seem to find it anyware.


----------



## rej19 (Aug 7, 2009)

Check this link out to find the backer plates.
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=48855
PM Sailing away. Just got mine. Very well made but have not had a chance yet to use it.


----------

